# wishbones on a lincoln



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

is there anyway you could extend a wish bone from a lincoln? if there is please explain?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum no one knows ?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Are you refering to the upper A-arm? If not where is the part your talking about located on the car? I think you may be calling the part by a different name than most people know it as. What year and model of Lincoln?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the lincoln wishbone????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

yes hes talking about the lincoln wish bone, the upper a-arm. duh!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Aug 17 2006, 10:53 PM~5990938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea the lincoln wish bone .. do you or anyone else knows if you could extend them ?


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

i have a 95 same as yours exstended 1.5" and renforcedill put some pics up 2morrow


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 19 2006, 03:00 AM~5999341
> *i have a 95 same as yours exstended 1.5" and renforcedill put some pics up 2morrow
> *



fo sho . give some details on how you did it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 19 2006, 01:00 AM~5999341
> *i have a 95 same as yours exstended 1.5" and renforcedill put some pics up 2morrow
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are a few pics of Wannahops A-arms/wishbones. These were the best I could do, sorry they don't show all the work that went into them. I just removed the bushings tack welded some angle on to keep the ears lined up, then I cut them with a cut off wheel. I used some scrap thick wall tubing I had and cut 2 pieces 1.5" long and welded them back together. I ground the welds down and then plated the outside with one continiuos piece of 1/4" flat stock. I went over the bushing wholes and used a hole saw to open them back up after I finished and also added a couple of gussets on the top by the ball joint. It took me a whole weekend to do but I think they will hold up to anything we can throw at them. Hope this helps.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

DAMNN THESE IS A LIL EXCLUSIVE. NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 18 2006, 11:10 PM~5998281
> *yes hes talking about the lincoln wish bone, the upper a-arm. duh!
> *


I think its more of a y-arm :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

you just have to make sure that you heat it first right? cause of them being cast? I've been looking for a set of 90 uppers to swap out on my 93... can these be reinforced strong enough to handle it?


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

I'VE BEEN HOPPING WITH STOCK A-ARMS(TOP) AND THEY SEEM TO BE STRONG ENOUGH AS IT IS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 19 2006, 01:14 AM~5999035
> *ookkk i dunno what you would call it but anyone who knows about lincolns or fords  or w.e know that from 91 down the upper arms are wishbones
> and as for the model of lincoln its a 96 but all the the lincolns from 91 and til this present date da uppers are wishbones
> yea the lincoln wish bone .. do you or anyone else knows if you could extend them ?
> *


what your calling them makes sense due to the look of the arms...but ive never heard them called wishbones....weird lol.....if you want you can switch out the arms from an 80-91 lincoln towncar and youll be better off.....but they do say that you can reinforce and extend (as the pics above show) and it will be just as good...to be id rather rely on steel arms than aluminum arms...just me though...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't preheat but you could if your concerned about it. 

The arms are not aluminium or cast iron, some sort of steel mix.

The stock arms may be strong but they do not offer enough adjustment at the ball joint to get the length we were after.

I would not swap for the older stuff, these are way easier to service. You can change a upper ball joint with 2 wrenches and since the ball joint is not a press fit you can get it apart without using a pickle fork which always destroys the rubber boot.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 19 2006, 09:48 PM~6002429
> *I didn't preheat but you could if your concerned about it.
> 
> The arms are not aluminium or cast iron, some sort of steel mix.
> ...


the older arms are a pain in the ass to get the stock balljoints out but once you replace them with the bolt in ball joints there no hassle at all....4 7/16s nuts and bolts....2 wrenches also....and also the boot dont get messed up on removal....only when you remove the press ins.....i use the Napa Heavy dutys for my lincoln...no problems at all


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

NAPA HD ball joints are a must for any lifted car. The older ball joints are a tapered shaft that is a press fit into the spindle isn't it? If so thats what I was refering to, getting the ball joint out of the spindle is super seay on the new ones since they just use a bolt through the spindle that lines up with a notch on the balljoint shaft. I like the way the ball joint mounts to the arm on the new ones because there are 2 studs that dont spin so you only need one wrench to get them off the arm, the second wrench removes the set bolt that passes throught the spindle. 

We were looking at some of the older arms but the ball joint angle is not the same on the older cars. It may not matter but I just didn't think it was a good idea since it would have changed the caster angle pretty severely.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 19 2006, 10:17 PM~6002621
> *NAPA HD ball joints are a must for any lifted car. The older ball joints are a tapered shaft that is a press fit into the spindle isn't it? If so thats what I was refering to, getting the ball joint out of the spindle is super seay on the new ones since they just use a bolt through the spindle that lines up with a notch on the balljoint shaft. I like the way the ball joint mounts to the arm on the new ones because there are 2 studs that dont spin so you only need one wrench to get them off the arm, the second wrench removes the set bolt that passes throught the spindle.
> 
> We were looking at some of the older arms but the ball joint angle is not the same on the older cars. It may not matter but I just didn't think it was a good idea since it would have changed the caster angle pretty severely.
> *


yeah the older ones do have the tapered shaft....but the weight of the car presses them where they need to be....the Napa HDS are great...been on my car over a year now and i have not been easy on it.......the newer arms do look simple compared to the old ones....either way it looks good installed...theres been quite a few people that say they have extended and reforced the newer arms but i belive these are the 1st pics to be posted about this subject...nice work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I put a lot of effort into my work to make sure its done right and looks right. I know what you mean about "talk" when it comes to the new arms. I almost didn't want to post pics but figured I'd contribute some good info for the new body guys. Now everbody can stop buying a bunch of junkyard parts they don't really need. :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 19 2006, 04:07 PM~6001501
> *I'VE BEEN HOPPING WITH STOCK A-ARMS(TOP) AND THEY SEEM TO BE STRONG ENOUGH AS IT IS
> *


DID YOU MODIFY ANYTHING IN THE REAR. IM PLANNING ON JUICING MINES OVER THE WINTER. :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 19 2006, 10:43 PM~6002742
> *Thanks. I put a lot of effort into my work to make sure its done right and looks right. I know what you mean about "talk" when it comes to the new arms. I almost didn't want to post pics but figured I'd contribute some good info for the new body guys. Now everbody can stop buying a bunch of junkyard parts they don't really need. :biggrin:
> *


yeah theres quite a few that ask about this...i bet theres a new topic about the 91 up lincoln arms.....this will be the one everyone can refer them to now :0 

i take it from the pics these arms you made are installed....have you done any hopping or anything to test them out?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Frosty the rear is pretty straight foreward but will need some mods if you want to lift more than 10" to get pinion angle correct if you plan on riding locked up.

We do have the car back together and they are holding up so far. We are still getting the set up dialed in but we have hopped at least 24" or so already with no problems. We plan on getting this car to back bumper with 12" rear cylinders and I'm confident they will hold up.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Does, that give you a higher lock up? when you extende your wish bones?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 20 2006, 04:28 PM~6005668
> *Does, that give you a higher lock up? when you extende your wish bones?
> *


i dont think it would effect your lockup more than 1 inch or if any at all


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It does allow for a higher lift the way I did it because it moves the point on the A arm (the back ball joint stud) where it bottoms on the frame out further allowing it to drop down further before hitting the frame. I didn't measure but it's at least an 1" maybe a little more, it looks noticably higher than the stock arms.


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

IF YOU SNAP IT WHILE HOPPING YOU GOTTA MAKE A WISH!!! LOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Aug 20 2006, 09:53 PM~6007095
> *IF YOU SNAP IT WHILE HOPPING YOU GOTTA MAKE A WISH!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The ones in the pic are my second attempt. The first ones did snap, these are what I wished for the first time. Thats why I plated them completely this time. 
If these things snap I'm wishing never to see another lincoln again. :biggrin:


----------



## pulidoj1 (Aug 14, 2006)

this is good stuff,thanks all...i have a 92 linc..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 19 2006, 10:14 AM~6000266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work man


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks man. If they didn't take so much time to do a set I would start doing some and sell them here. I charge a lot for my work so they would be more than most would probably want to spend anyhow.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Aug 20 2006, 09:53 PM~6007095
> *IF YOU SNAP IT WHILE HOPPING YOU GOTTA MAKE A WISH!!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Aug 19 2006, 04:25 PM~6001562
> *what your calling them makes sense due to the look of the arms...but ive never heard them called wishbones....weird lol.....if you want you can switch out the arms from an 80-91 lincoln towncar and youll be better off.....but they do say that you can reinforce and extend (as the pics above show) and it will be just as good...to be id rather rely on steel arms than aluminum arms...just me though...
> *


91's have the newer style "wishbone", I got one sitting in my driveway for parts for my 93


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 21 2006, 01:29 PM~6011199
> *Thanks man. If they didn't take so much time to do a set I would start doing some and sell them here. I charge a lot for my work so they would be more than most would probably want to spend anyhow.
> *


I would be interested  let me know something....I got a new body Lincoln that I'm just itchin to juice :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah a couple years ago i extended and reinforced the arms on my 98. i never had any problems but when i wanted to make the car a hopper, i swapped out for the pre 91 arms. i felt better inside. but i dont think u'd have any problems if done right. but pre 91 is still better, plus u get the spindles


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so whats everyones opinon extend the wishbones or swap it out for the 90 arms


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Aug 23 2006, 04:58 PM~6026705
> *91's have the newer style "wishbone", I got one sitting in my driveway for parts for my 93
> *


you are correct..i mistyped....dont know where i was getting 91..lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 24 2006, 11:44 AM~6032655
> *so whats everyones opinon extend the wishbones or swap it out for the 90 arms
> *


Why buy parts you don't need? Just do your uppers properly and your all set.


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

shit all i have reinforced are the lowers and the tops are stock and not 1 problem yet !! knock on wood


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

YO! How much did u extend those?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

1.5". Works good you can set the ball joint back further for driving daily or move it out all the way for hopping. The ball joint mount allows for about a 1/2" of adjustment on its own.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:09 PM~6037291
> *shit all i have reinforced are the lowers and the tops are stock and not 1 problem yet !! knock on wood
> *


wow this is from hoping on the 3 erd hit of the switch


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

that happend from the ball joint bolt the thredd that hold the joint together stiped and every thing came aprt lol

as of last week iv started on my new control arms that are gunna be chained and fully wraped


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you have the factory bolt or a aftermarket replacement in the spindle? There should be a shoulder on the bolt were it engages at the ball joint, the threads should not be in the opening for the ball joint. We are getting mid 30's out of the car these arms are on and have not had this problem.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 20 2006, 05:50 PM~6212502
> *wow this is from hoping on the 3 erd hit of the switch
> 
> 
> ...


why are you hopping on that frame?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:41 PM~6251573
> *why are you hopping on that frame?
> *



lol why, its got reforcements but doing more this winter cuz i just recently switch to 4 pump lol

but thinking of geting another frame to do but ill see


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 27 2006, 07:31 PM~6258630
> *lol why, its got reforcements but doing more this winter cuz i just recently switch to 4 pump lol
> 
> but thinking of geting another frame to do but ill see
> *


im looking pretty hard and im not seeing any reinforcements on the front half of that thing...you better take it easy on them switches bro...tossing 5000 lbs into the air and catching it on some 1/8'' metal isnt going to do so well for long


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 28 2006, 10:52 AM~6263351
> *im looking pretty hard and im not seeing any reinforcements on the front half of that thing...you better take it easy on them switches bro...tossing 5000 lbs into the air and catching it on some 1/8'' metal isnt going to do so well for long
> *



there not alot but theres some the crossmeber it plated on the lower side and all the stich welds have bin grinded and welded over right now im currantly wraping the hole front end and my new control arms the only resone my car broke was cuz of the shity aftermarket ball joint bolt but wht ever its getting done i didnt plan on it happing like that but hey shit brakes and that was 3 hours after i got the 4 pump set up installed

but its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Aug 19 2006, 06:25 PM~6001562
> *what your calling them makes sense due to the look of the arms...but ive never heard them called wishbones....weird lol.....if you want you can switch out the arms from an 80-91 lincoln towncar and youll be better off.....but they do say that you can reinforce and extend (as the pics above show) and it will be just as good...to be id rather rely on steel arms than aluminum arms...just me though...
> *


my homie has a 96 and swaped 4 a 89 or 90 and had to change everything from the uppers and lowers to the fucken spindel caliper and all.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 08:28 PM~6268097
> *my homie has a 96 and swaped 4 a 89 or 90 and had to change everything from the uppers and lowers to the fucken spindel caliper and all.
> *


thats the right way to do it.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Thats why I bought a 90 cause I was to lazy to redo the whole front end on a 94 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 11:28 PM~6268097
> *my homie has a 96 and swaped 4 a 89 or 90 and had to change everything from the uppers and lowers to the fucken spindel caliper and all.
> *


well with the front end apart to get off the upper arm its not all that hard to take off the rest and swap it all out....easy to do


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any totally finished pics


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

them are some nice arms, but I'm pretty sure they are cast - you can see the casting marks on them, but they looked reinforced enough, so they should hold up. I usually elongate the two ball joint bolt holes, and modify the eccentric nuts, and I can get an inch of extention that way, otherwise I relocate the arm mounts farther out on the frame


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 1 2007, 09:25 PM~6879374
> *them are some nice arms, but I'm pretty sure they are cast - you can see the casting marks on them, but they looked reinforced enough, so they should hold up. I usually elongate then two ball joint bolt holes, and modify the eccentric nuts, and I can get an inch of extention that way, otherwise I relocate the arm mounts farther out on the frame
> *


Post up some pics homie :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 2 2007, 09:57 AM~6881363
> *Post up some pics homie :0
> *



of what the mount relocate or the bolt hole/eccentric modifications?

I've got pics somewhere of the mount relocation, but never took any of the bolt hole/eccentric modifications, maybe I'll do a set tonight, or tomarrow, just for illiustrative purposes


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

ok I whipped this one out real quick - my wife was making dinner, and I didnt want it to get cold, so please excuse the sloppiness

stock top









stock bottom









ball joint









eccentrics









sorry its blurry - tryin to get a pic of the edge on the bottom of the eccentric









modified ball joint









ground the bottom edge off the eccentric - sorry about the blurriness again









welded the eccentrics on the ball joint

























top of a arm put together and extended









next to stock one









bottom



















this one was good for about 1-1/4"

just another way to do it


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Goodlooking out homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good and easy but also looks unsafe IMO...looks like the ball joint part that you extended would be weak and would bend or break on a good or even a weak hop


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 11:35 AM~6890906
> *looks good and easy but also looks unsafe IMO...looks like the ball joint part that you extended would be weak and would bend or break on a good or even a weak hop
> *



there is some in use right now, and theyre holding up just fine, no hoppers though. That is the only weakness I can forsee but if I was gonna put em under some pressure I would plate the ball joint on the whole top side with 1/2 plate. In all reality though I wouldnt even put those style on a serious hopper, I would swap the uppers for the 80's ones.


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

damn i need my a arms uppers and lowers ext ,,and re enforced.any1


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

What year?


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

95


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't have a set of cores to work with. Can you ship a set? If not I would have to find some first. I sent you a PM.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 3 2007, 10:07 PM~6896017
> *there is some in use right now, and theyre holding up just fine, no hoppers though. That is the only weakness I can forsee but if I was gonna put em under some pressure I would plate the ball joint on the whole top side with 1/2 plate. In all reality though I wouldnt even put those style on a serious hopper, I would swap the uppers for the 80's ones.
> *


yeah for a daily roller or non hopper thats a great idea..looks easy to....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

This looks a lot quicker, safer, and easier way to extend them:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 4 2007, 04:01 PM~6903110
> *This looks a lot quicker, safer, and easier way to extend them:
> 
> 
> ...



I would say that is a weaker way, they are cast ball joints, and your cutting them in half, and welding them together, the weld is always gonna be the weak point in the equation - either way it would probally work fine on something that doesnt get abused too much


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

As long as you heat the cast metal before you weld, it should be fine. I'm no expert on hoppers OR welding though, so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 4 2007, 05:09 PM~6903804
> *As long as you heat the cast metal before you weld, it should be fine.  I'm no expert on hoppers OR welding though, so I'm probably wrong.
> *



you gotta slow heat it or something I dont remember, supposedly you cant just heat it with a torch then weld. its confusing -


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, I tried to edit my post and put a ? but it wouldn't let me. Like I said, I've never welded any cast stuff before, my inlaws own a fabrication shop, and I know they do it all the time, but not sure on how.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's not cast iron. Iron needs to be preheated to prevent it from stress cracking from rapid heating or cooling. They are cast steel and can be cut and welded as regular steel can be. Not blowing my own horn hear but for anything that's going to be hopped do it just like I did. Just like an old school stamped. Cut, extend, reinforce, do it corectly and you won't have any problems. The set in my pics are still going strong after a whole summer of abuse on my boys daily.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2007, 11:13 PM~6907075
> *It's not cast iron. Iron needs to be preheated to prevent it from stress cracking from rapid heating or cooling. They are cast steel and can be cut and welded as regular steel can be. Not blowing my own horn hear but for anything that's going to be hopped do it just like I did. Just like an old school stamped. Cut, extend, reinforce, do it corectly and you won't have any problems. The set in my pics are still going strong after a whole summer of abuse on my boys daily.
> *



not tryin to argue with you bro, but if they arent cast what are they? they arent machined steel, and they arent stamped sleel, they arent bent up tubing, or solid steel. they have casting marks right on the side


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

He's not saying they aren't cast, he's saying they aren't cast iron. They are cast steel. 

The one's I posted were done by Homies' Hydraulics, I'm sure they've had some experience with them. 

Again, this is all 2nd and 3rd hand knowledge on my part, no experience with any linolns with these control arms.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 5 2007, 10:41 AM~6909690
> *He's not saying they aren't cast, he's saying they aren't cast iron.  They are cast steel.
> *



my bad I guess I should read closer


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

On a side note, I think this is one of the first discussions I've seen on here without everyone getting all whiny and defensive. I wish the rest of the site was like this :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 5 2007, 12:29 PM~6910133
> *On a side note, I think this is one of the first discussions I've seen on here without everyone getting all whiny and defensive.  I wish the rest of the site was like this :thumbsup:
> *


Your wrong.........your wrong............your wrong........

:nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


Like that? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Much more like Layitlow always is, now I feel at home! 

Should I send you an E-threat via PM now? :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 5 2007, 01:51 PM~6910931
> *Much more like Layitlow always is, now I feel at home!
> 
> Should I send you an E-threat via PM now? :roflmao:
> *


Yes please. :biggrin:


----------



## SetItOff (Mar 4, 2005)

here is mine, still works great, I chnaged it last night from 1 1/2" Extend to only 3/4". Not I dont have to buy tires every other week haha!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are some more pics of a set of pre-95 arms I'm working on. Trying to make them real smooth so than can be chromed. These are extended 1 1/4", and plated with 1/4" on the outside.
































These will be up for sale as soon as I get them finished. Not sure on price since I still have a lot more time to put into them.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I have done as much as I want to do on these. I hate smoothing out welds. The top and sides are real nice but I decided to leave the bottoms as they are since you don't see the under side when installed. I'll be putting these in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I do like how you plate them that makes em look nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

There nice looking arms once you remove all the dam casting flash and smooth them out. They look better than the old stamped ones in my opinion.


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

damn homie i like those are u gonna work on some lowers too....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm trying to get more parts together. These were just an extra set left over from another project. If these sell I'll use that money to buy more cores to build from. It all depends on how much I can sell these for. I'm looking for a set of 95-00 upper arms to do next.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2007, 07:31 PM~6964713
> *Well I have done as much as I want to do on these. I hate smoothing out welds. The top and sides are real nice but I decided to leave the bottoms as they are since you don't see the under side when installed. I'll be putting these in the classifieds if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> ...



very nice homie


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

95 and up to do next...thats whats up


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

OUTHOPO How much you lookin to get on those arms?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

PMed you. I have these posted with the price in the parts classifieds. Didn't want to turn this into a forsale thread, but figured you Lincoln/Ford guys would miss out on them otherwise.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

So if you want to use the pre-91 uppers arms you have to swap the lowers and spindles and brakes? Does all that stuff bolt right on?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

